# blinking High Auto Diff Low light



## Psl53 (Nov 14, 2003)

Has anyone had the diff selector knob light start blinking. After a long trip the lights for the differential started to blink. First the High Auto Diff started then the High Low lights started. Not sure what this all means, I sure my service dept won't either.
Thanks
Peter


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: blinking High Auto Diff Low light (Psl53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Psl53* »_Not sure what this all means, I sure my service dept won't either.

LOL!
Are they blinking in regular intervals, or is it more like random flickering? If it's regular intervals you need to find the nearest phone and get beamed back to the Nebuchadnezzar.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: blinking High Auto Diff Low light (sciencegeek)*

I have been down this road twice before and each time I had to have my Stepper Motor replaced.
I'm guessing this will be something that will be in the very near future for you my TOUAREG friend!!!


----------



## Psl53 (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: blinking High Auto Diff Low light (TREGinginCO)*

Service has said it's the brake vacuum pump. As with a lot of us my early Vin # has been into the service dept every couple months. I have asked the dealer to help and give me a fair price for my Touareg and give me a cost, invoice minus hold back, as they made plenty the first go around, as I paid mrsp. The Dealership management gave me a hell of a deal. They purpose to give me $25,000 for a car I paid $39,000 14 months ago, so for $16,000 he can get me into a new 2005 with the same options. I called VW and asked for buy back assistants, I'm sure they really going to jump right up to the plate.
Thanks
Peter
TREGinginCo maybe it's the Reed Green


----------



## T-RegRick (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: blinking High Auto Diff Low light (Psl53)*

I've had my battery replaced 3 times in 14 months and 23,000 miles. A week ago and back in March the differential switch light started blinking along with the low diff icon in the mfi JUST before the battery failed. The dealer says the blinking light issue is from low voltage. Next time that switch starts blinking I'm heading staight to the dealer for a new battery, instead of getting stranded again.


----------

